# Les Dragibus ont-ils tous le même goût ?



## Jellybass (9 Septembre 2007)

Pensez-vous que les bonbons Dragibus de Haribo ont des goût différents selon leur couleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

ce matin, un lapin a ...  

pouvez répéter la question?

Tiens, je vais faire cuire les croissants. Ca sera fait et je pourrai aller jouer au tennis.

Note: passer prendre du pain pour midi.


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2007)

Jellybass a dit:


> Pensez-vous que les bonbons Dragibus de Haribo ont des goût différents selon leur couleur ?



Oui, c'est évident. Comme les Car en sac ou les carottes.


----------

